# Postmates try out Chicago



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey former Uber driver here former ubereats driver here just sit an account with Postmates to deliver food to customers in Chicago. My first day on the roads going to be Monday morning. I had 4 people throw up in my cars with Uber in good working with Uber Eats when they first started they have corrected some of the issues. The other drivers at the restaurant I work at the restaurant have been with for 4 years hates Uber Eats driver. Personally it bothered me to hear more about it the complaints from the other drivers but I understand overage provides a restaurant with another source of customers separate from restaurant customers.

Back to Postmates. Like I said I hope you're starting Monday. I'm going to be working out of the West suburbs as if I used my location as my home address it brings up a list of restaurants in my area that use Postmates to pick up and deliver merchandise to people in my own neighborhood. I'm hoping I can find a niche. The restaurant I work yet I sit at home and wait for them to call me. Sometimes it's one delivery go back home and wait. Sometimes it's two hours of straight deliveries go home and wait. That's the way it is most of the time. I still managed 20 deliveries on a good Saturday all by myself. That's in six hours.

Working with Postmates I am first only looking to pay for a vacation next winter at Yellowstone National Park specifically Old Faithful snow Lodge. I also need a hot water heater because the one in my basement is filled with sediment and Pops as the air bubbles pop inside the heater tank reducing water pressure to the shower and rest of the house.

I'm going to go this is if I would any other job. I'm not here to play games order cause anyone any trouble. My income expectations are whatever it happens to be. I'm hoping for $300 a week 20 hours from my house. I'm expecting this to be a more difficult than the chicken and waffle delivery job I have. In some instances I may have to place the order for the customer.

Reading information at Postmates and other websites and blogs from people who have had experience with Postmates I'm still unsure if I should order the food when I get to the restaurant. Ordered the food the moment I get the call on my phone hello thank you. The difference is Postmates couriers get paid to wait at the restaurant when they order the food and there may be some catch. That I have to drive to the restaurant and actually placed the order to start getting paid. Rather than ordering the food to the moment Postmates gives me the route. Something that has to do with letting Postmates snow I'm at the restaurant. And I can't do that for my bedroom



I have a delivery to make from my Chicken and Waffle House. Hello thank you

In this thread I will post individual deliveries weather in that I received the tip how much time it took and if it was a hassle or not period that's for you guys I can put up with a lot so science fiction situations that come up that really get me going.

As long as I'm here I am filling in for the Saturday morning guy at the Chicken and Waffle House. Sometimes I make a hundred bucks in 4 hours on a Saturday morning today is kind of slow I've had two deliveries and I've made $41. 25 of that $41 is gas money provided by the restaurant. Saturday morning is from 1030 to 230. Today the first delivery came in like at 1:30. So I technically got paid for 3 hours of sleeping

I ended up in this situation because I quit a job in order to take up a new job with uber that worked out really really well for two and a half months. I've worked here a year and a half and I had to give up it was safe to do so and on Election Day I file bankruptcy.

It took out two brand new cars only credit card kept my money my house. There were no missed payments on anything period I just walked away from all the credit card debt the car payments and left me with a credit score of 680. No lies. It cost me $99 I did it myself. It was a political statement. Yes I get credit offers every day. I'll be waiting at least a year and I don't have to I'm already pre-approved

He's not really much more I can put here until I start delivering with Postmates. If you're interested in hearing my experience come back every day and he'll be able to read the story.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Wow that's a good 1st chapter


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Yeah I didn't know how to avoid it. That's what came out period I use the speech recognition and I do not edit before I post. Sorry for any confusion it's not that I don't care. Talking into a microphone is much faster than thumbing letters period

Postmates sign up procedure

Postmates sign up procedure was painless and easy. I went to the website give him my email address put in a password set up an account it like 6 o'clock in the morning. Snap to wake up photo and posted it to my account. An hour and a half later I was a member of Postmates. They sent me an email with a tracking number for the welcome kit. The welcome kit came with a bag to keep the food warmer and a debit card from Postmates that I can use to pay for orders.

I was then ordered to put in my banking information the transit number account number and set up direct deposit. Postmates pays each delivery everyday. There is a slight delay before your first payment which is 4 days period unless you work on the weekend or Friday it might take 5 to 7 days. But if you work everyday at some point every day money will be entering your bank account period

I guess that's about all I can say about it right now. That was my experience joining Postmates. Easy painless quick


Since my account was approved I have received three or four Blitz notification. A blitz notification is a notice of increase demand in my area I think my area Chicago. If I wasn't on someone else's time I can't accept them. I don't know if it kind of means I just missed a delivery period but I am still on someone else's time.

Also I remember in the terms and agreement where I stopped reading it said I can work anywhere I wanted to while I'm working for or with Postmates period I can deal with that. Usually it's not a hassle I'm concerned with the terms.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey I just completed my first shift with Postmates

I woke up at 9:30 in the morning turn on my app and waited for a delivery. 45 minutes past there are no deliveries. So at 10:15 I have to my car and started driving to the nearest hotspot which was about 5 miles from my house. I got off the expressway at Western and immediately got a delivery. It was a pickup at Dunkin Donuts and dropped off 3 blocks away. The next delivery with some french toast and scrambled eggs on Taylor Street period fast pickup clothes drop-off no problems. The next delivery was some Lobster just delivery was kind of fun for me I've met someone on match.com and I was delivering the food to the apartment building where she lives. I no problems there. Pick up at Portillo's for lunch I had to place that order myself. I walked into the Portillo's on Ontario near LaSalle Street and then 600 people waiting so I got back into my car and went through the drive-thru 10 minutes later I'm making a delivery. The delivery was close by.

All the customers were friendly all the intermediate people were friendly I was friendly period it went as well as it could have for me period I ended my shift when I got a text from a family member and had to turn down a delivery from the Cheesecake Factory in the John Hancock Tower. But I was going to take a bathroom break anyways. Go to do my normal Monday stuff. Go to the bank grocery shopping. I think that's about it until tomorrow

Here's a breakdown of the deliveries

10:34 a.m. Dunkin Donuts $4.02 the tip is pending
10:40 to pick up at a cafe $4 the tip is pending
11:27 a.m. blueprints $4.80 delivery charge tip is pending
11:58 a.m. lobsters $4.84 per delivery tip is pending
12:19 p.m. Portillo's $4.01 delivery tip is pending
6:35 p.m. The Jerk store $1.22 order cancelled no wings


There's plenty of work out there I get $3.50 a delivery charge at the chicken and waffle place. I will update the page should any tips come through. Will be back on in the morning maybe check it out in the evening. 

The $1.22 is for my time period I don't know 20 minutes period I was online sitting at home I guess the apples on for 2 hours 3 hours two and a half hours. It's not like I was sitting in my car somewhere in the loop. I'm miles and miles away.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

We can add two bucks to yesterday the guy from Dunkin Donuts tipped two bux the blueprints for no tip. Portillo's Lobster and the cafe I still pending. I could have easily gotten 20 deliveries yesterday for $80 and maybe a couple of tips. I'm sure of it.



I was unable to deliver Postmates today. I got called by Clarence the other driver morning driver for the restaurant I work at. I will also be doing a double shift tomorrow period filled in for him today double shift tomorrow period

I still have time to get outside and do some Postmates. I might even go for it after 10pm. So it was like 8 am phone call couple more hours sleep two deliveries plus $20 and I'm done for the day.

I do think that yesterday as a random sample is an accurate description of what to expect on any given day. And I'll clarify this statement. You can log on you going to get deliveries and even make a little bit of money. And I'm sure it will happen every single day. The amounts may go up and down but it will pretty much and it being the same tomorrow.

So I'm sitting here in limbo for two more hours just in case a stray order comes into the restaurant. They do not deliver between 2:30 and 4:30 but they call me whenever they get something I told them I would deliver it. Occasionally I will direct the 230 delivery to tim who works Monday Tuesday Thursday nights and construction other times. High school friend. They needed a third driver when I got a third job a while back.

The other two drivers almost quit when Uber Eats showed up. They would just for not happy at all. Tim does construction when the weather's good. Clarence picks up school kids take some to school in the morning. And then has to be ready to pick up the kids from school around 3 o'clock. That's how I fell into the 2:30 to 4:30. It's usually an extra 10 bucks almost everyday. Clarence also tends to give me the large catering orders as well. Why he just turn down fifty bucks is beyond me but he's sure dedicated to those kids. And finally we're all old guys 50 plus.

Take This threat for what it is. I swear by what I said it's the truth. You can make money with Postmates. I don't know if it depends on how desperate you are or health care for you are. Serious so much money out there to be had and I can't grab it all I can only grab small handfuls at a time


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Picked up a delivery from Roscoe Village. I was visiting a bud period

8:46 p.m. panda $4.77 delivery $3 cash tip. 

The delivery was really quick

It must have been near the end of the dinner rush as I drove down Lincoln Avenue towards the lake through the areas marked as hot spots. Nothing came up but I didn't sit around and wait for anything for very long.

Only 243 more deliveries to go to pay for my vacation in Yellowstone National Park next Christmas. 45 days and this trip will be paid for. Feel free to join me in Yellowstone National Park they just started taking reservations for next winter a week ago. It's something you've got a plan so long in advance


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Sounds like "Post mates" might your calling William. You were smart leaving uber. Best of luck to you with this new endeavor.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Open update from my delivery. I did not deliver on Wednesday I worked a double shift at my chicken Waffle House. Today I work. Tomorrow morning I will be going out again period

I got several tips

Lobster $4.84 delivery $5.73 tip
Dunkin Donuts $2 tip
Cafe dollar 88 chip
Panda $3 cash tip dollar 94 electronic.

$39 and some change period 7 deliveries one cancellation

The job and situation with uber made me feel comfortable. I felt uncomfortable working with over. Can't blame anyone for my feelings. 

I'm kind needing a daytime job. I'm not going to give up delivering chicken waffles on the weekend. I can get a pretty easy but I need the daytime hours. I'm not giving up $300 a week for 20 hours work to go deliver pizzas and do dishes


----------



## Boski (Jul 24, 2017)

How difficult is parking when picking up and delivering in Chicago? That has stopped me from giving it a shot.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

PM was the first one I started with. It was def the easiest to sign up and start right away. I got so many pings the first 2 weeks then it got real slow. This was after they got rid of scheduling. I still get on every now and then just to keep my account active but I def prefer the other big 3 over PM


----------

